# height of aquarium



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi sorry for the noob question. But does one measure the height of the aquarium from the top black trim to the bottom black trim? Or do you measure from inside the bottom of the aquarium to the top black trim?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can measure where ever you want, but if you want to know the true size, measure the inside, as the bottom glass tends to be raised in a tank with trim.


----------

